# Getting an Internship or Second Shoot position



## Steven.Photography (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey all!

Do any pros or anyone here have and advice to help me land an internship with a studio or second shooter position? The area I'm in has a pretty big wedding (Cape Cod) and portrait (Boston) market. 

I'm currently enrolled in a Business program with my University, but I'm passionate about photography. I actually do a lot of photography work through the school.

This is something I would like to work into being able to do. With my current portfolio I wouldn't approach anyone for sure, I am working on building it up more.

So what are you all looking for when it comes down to second shooters and Interns? 

(With regards to the Capital requirements: I can get a school stipend should the employer not be able to pay me for my time)


----------



## D-B-J (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm interested in the responses.  I have been wondering the same thing.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 13, 2014)

Good question. I'm not a wedding person but I will be looking forward to the advice you get.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 13, 2014)

Do what I did. 
Marry a wedding/portrait photographer.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 13, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> Do what I did.
> Marry a wedding/portrait photographer.



I don't think my wife would like for me to do that.


----------



## Steven.Photography (Mar 13, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> Do what I did.
> Marry a wedding/portrait photographer.



haha  At the moment I'm the photographer of the relationship! Dont see that changing either!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 13, 2014)

I think a photographer is likely to want an assistant/second shooter who can handle assigned responsibilities on their own; they probably can't use someone they need to teach (I don't know about internships). You could try looking at ASMP's site or PDN (Photo District News) and maybe get an idea of what you'd need to be working on or what would be expected.

Sounds like you'll need to keep learning and improving your skill level so that you have a good enough portfolio to get the opportunities you want. How many other students are doing photography work thru your school? - your photos probably need to be as good as or better for your work to be competitive. I think it takes finding opportunities and being able to show photos that are good enough for someone to want them.

edit - Since you're already in business and learning that aspect, maybe while you're in school think about making some connections thru the art dept., any events or workshops etc. that are photography related, it might lead to an opportunity to get opinions on your portfolio etc. (I've found taking a workshop or class that it sometimes has led to an opportunity to discuss or get feedback beyond the course).


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 13, 2014)

I am a business owner, but I am working an apprenticeship with a photographer. I managed to land the apprenticeship with Disney's former lead photographer, and I'll start shooting with him next week. All I did was ask. Of course, I also told him that I wouldn't take any money for the shoots that I did with him.


----------



## JerryVenz (Mar 13, 2014)

Steven,

Twenty years ago I would have encouraged someone like you but these days I can no longer do that. At least not the path you mentioned....

The quality of work I'm seeing from studios that have popped-up in the last 5-years is dismal--most exhibit little knowledge of lighting or how to pose portrait subjects. A bad education is worse than no education in our field.

What I can sugggest to find a competent studio photographer would be to look for one who has a degree from the Brook's Institute or has a Masters Degree from PPA--the Professional Photographers of America.  However, photographers of this caliber may be loath to train their future competition!

Speaking of competition, I just heard from a fellow PPA photographer that there are over 800 photographers listed on the Web in his medium-sized city!  This was immediately echoed by many other photographers in various cities.

As far as going for a "second shooter" in the wedding field these days?  What do you think you're going to learn about the art of photography from that crowd?  The overwhelming majority of these low budget shoot-n-burners apparently hate weddings and by the look of their images have no passion for photography.

If photography is your passion AND you have a unique vision then develop it through personal art projects that could be your minor while you pursue a Major in business--something with multiple career paths.

Honest advice from an old-pro.  Jerry V.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 13, 2014)

Your best bet, since you are in a well populated area would to look to land an internship with a commercial photographer.  Yeah I know, it's not weddings, but many years ago when I was working for a commercial photographer while in high school we did fashion work as well as products.  On the side we also did portraits for the owners friends, models we worked with, etc.  You can learn a lot about photography if you can get in with a busy commercial photographer.


----------



## Steven.Photography (Mar 13, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> I think a photographer is likely to want an assistant/second shooter who can handle assigned responsibilities on their own; they probably can't use someone they need to teach (I don't know about internships). You could try looking at ASMP's site or PDN (Photo District News) and maybe get an idea of what you'd need to be working on or what would be expected.
> 
> Sounds like you'll need to keep learning and improving your skill level so that you have a good enough portfolio to get the opportunities you want. How many other students are doing photography work thru your school? - your photos probably need to be as good as or better for your work to be competitive. I think it takes finding opportunities and being able to show photos that are good enough for someone to want them.
> 
> edit - Since you're already in business and learning that aspect, maybe while you're in school think about making some connections thru the art dept., any events or workshops etc. that are photography related, it might lead to an opportunity to get opinions on your portfolio etc. (I've found taking a workshop or class that it sometimes has led to an opportunity to discuss or get feedback beyond the course).



I definitely want to keep improving my shooting! I see where you are coming from with that, maybe this will be an option when I am more refining my skills rather then developing them? I do like the idea with making connections in the art department, I've spoken a few times with the head of the department. She happens to be a photographer her self, I will follow up on this then. I totally forgot about that lead ha!



IronMaskDuval said:


> I am a business owner, but I am working an apprenticeship with a photographer. I managed to land the apprenticeship with Disney's former lead photographer, and I'll start shooting with him next week. All I did was ask. Of course, I also told him that I wouldn't take any money for the shoots that I did with him.



Thats awesome! Sometimes it is as simple as asking, dang cold feet though. 



JerryVenz said:


> Steven,
> 
> Twenty years ago I would have encouraged someone like you but these days I can no longer do that. At least not the path you mentioned....
> 
> ...



Thanks for the advise mate! I've been looking for someone in my area whom displays a level of competency. Moreover, It can be tough to find someone who shares a similar vision to mine! Maybe I will adopt a seconf major of photography. It would be extra work but it might be worth it!



-------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks for all your thoughts thus far guys, I look forward to reading more!


----------



## KmH (Mar 13, 2014)

There is a huge difference in what an intern does and what a second shooter does.

An intern mostly provides manual labor and rarely, if ever, touches a camera let alone makes photos for the studio.

advice - advise


----------



## table1349 (Mar 13, 2014)

KmH said:


> There is a huge difference in what an intern does and what a second shooter does.
> 
> An intern mostly provides manual labor and rarely, if ever, touches a camera let alone makes photos for the studio.
> 
> advice - advise



Yep, I probably lugged lights, props, cords, and various misc. accessories as well as being the film fetcher for 6 months.  By then the photographer knew quite well that I wasn't there just schlepping a job, but was in love with photography.  At that point I still lugged all the above, but he also began talking and teaching while we were shooting.  Another 6 months or so later and I was actually behind the camera for some of the stuff.  Mostly static product shots at first but eventually people.  I spent a little over three years there, before going off to college and learned a massive amount about photography and the photography business. Two completely different beasts.


----------

